# Rome Guild or Rome Katana for a girl?



## FeelTheBeaT (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi,
I'm trying to decide which of these two bindings to get my girlfriend. She has a Lib Tech TRS. Should I get her the Rome Guild or the Rome Katana Women?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Depends on how much customizability you think she needs and whether you think the price difference is worth the added features for her purposes. The Katana has canted footbeds and you can cant the highback if she rides a wide stance; the Guild does not have either of those features. The Katana has D30; Guild does not. The Guild still has the adjustable pivot mount ankle strap but I think it's only adjustable in two positions vs 3 for the Katana. The Guild looks like a very good binding, IMO. If the extra features aren't needed and won't be missed then don't bother spending the extra. What bindings does she currently use?


----------



## FeelTheBeaT (Oct 5, 2010)

She has an old pair of Burton Stiletto lol. So either of these Rome bindings will be a huge upgrade  
I'm leaning towards the Katana's.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Can't go wrong with the Katana (I have the men's version) -- almost all the adjustability she could want.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Of the two, definitely the Katana. Also worth considering the Now Vetta, Union Trilogy and Burton Lexa/Escapade.


----------



## dawidowo (Nov 26, 2017)

I posted my question which binding to choose for myself and everyone said Katana. I will go for this ones as it look they are the one to go with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Triple8Sol said:


> Of the two, definitely the Katana. Also worth considering the Now Vetta, Union Trilogy and Burton Lexa/Escapade.


And Nitro Poison, Salomon Hologram W.


----------



## akulas (Sep 15, 2017)

FeelTheBeaT said:


> Hi,
> I'm trying to decide which of these two bindings to get my girlfriend. She has a Lib Tech TRS. Should I get her the Rome Guild or the Rome Katana Women?


Have you looked into the Rome Madison Boss? They have a specific foot bed made for female riders in that particular model. I didn't realize how much of a difference it made on stress on the knee until I started riding them. If you do multiple days of riding in a row having that foot bed makes a world of difference. It basically aligns the feet knees and hips better with more support for females.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

akulas said:


> Have you looked into the Rome Madison Boss? They have a specific foot bed made for female riders in that particular model. I didn't realize how much of a difference it made on stress on the knee until I started riding them. If you do multiple days of riding in a row having that foot bed makes a world of difference. It basically aligns the feet knees and hips better with more support for females.


I think you are mistaken. The footbeds look like just about every other rome canted footbed. Only the highbacks are women specific


----------



## akulas (Sep 15, 2017)

redlude97 said:


> akulas said:
> 
> 
> > Have you looked into the Rome Madison Boss? They have a specific foot bed made for female riders in that particular model. I didn't realize how much of a difference it made on stress on the knee until I started riding them. If you do multiple days of riding in a row having that foot bed makes a world of difference. It basically aligns the feet knees and hips better with more support for females.
> ...



No I'm positive. I have them myself. They come with the inserts in the box when you buy them.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

akulas said:


> No I'm positive. I have them myself. They come with the inserts in the box when you buy them.


what is the difference then, both the 0 degree and 2.5 degree footbeds look exactly like the men's versions.


----------

